# DISCUSS: Best Twin Towers



## Krazy

Petronas would be on top obviously... 

Here's 245m tall Fattan Marine Towers in Dubai.... completed this year


----------



## ZZ-II

Of course the World Trade Center. It were the best skyscrapers in the world in my opinion, only they were my favourite skyscrapers.


----------



## Nikom

Lisbon Twin Towers


----------



## Zaki

I find the WTC being a sympathy vote. Before they were attacked most people didn't really like them much as they were for the most part, just boxes.


----------



## malec

So are the emirates towers counted? Because they're not exactly twins since one is higher than the other.


----------



## DG

^ yes they are


----------



## wjfox

malec said:


> So are the emirates towers counted? Because they're not exactly twins since one is higher than the other.


Yes, they're counted. They might not be the same height, but they are clearly still "twins".


----------



## _00_deathscar

> I find the WTC being a sympathy vote. Before they were attacked most people didn't really like them much as they were for the most part, just boxes.


Agreed.



> So are the emirates towers counted? Because they're not exactly twins since one is higher than the other.


So were the WTF towers.


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> No because the WTC towers weren't.
> 
> In that case, I nominate 1 and 2 IFC
> 
> Methinks we have a winner


If the IFC counts as twins but how about *The World Financial Centre* in NY. But they're more quadriplets 










Honestly, I don't consider both as twins because the design of 1-IFC is different from 2-IFC. The Lippo Centre is still the best to represent the best twin tower from HK


----------



## Sirgarbagemann

The Concourse Corporate Towers - ATLANTA










TIkaL Futura - Guatemala City


----------



## Jakob

Turkey is the capital of twin towers... ,)

Prime Ministry Towers, Ankara:









Metrcity Towers, Istanbul:









Sabanci Center, Istanbul:









TAT Twin Towers, Istanbul:









Tekstillkent Twin Towers, Istanbul:


----------



## sharpie20

Petronas Towers for me because they blend height and aesthetics


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*PACIFIC PLAZA* *towers*...*manila,philippines*



ncbmandy said:


> *Pacific Plaza Towers in Makati City, Metro Manila*
> 52-storey twin commercial building; unitized window system, 179 m (587 ft)


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*another one in MANILA!*

*INSULAR LIFE * *twin towers*....*MANILA,philippines*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*another manila twinS!*

*philippine stock exchange twin towers*....*MANILA,philippines*


----------



## Manila-X

I like the Tektite Towers but I hate seeing those cables hanging around!


----------



## le lyonnais du 81

Near Paris


SG towers : 160 m 




Mercuriales towers 120 m 






( click on the pics for see them taller )


----------



## hkskyline

Darn ... I wished I had a better picture of these twins. I think I do somewhere. This was taken from the top of the Arche :


----------



## EtherealMist

Time Warner Center in NYC:


----------



## Manila-X

The SG towers look nice


----------



## World 2 World

*Petronas Towers*:rock:


----------



## Vrooms

^^+1


----------



## banglong1

petronas twin tower..a truly succesful design


----------



## banglong1

the greater kl-petronas twin tower added value to kl skyline


----------



## shreyansh

Petronas Towers are the best. But Mumbai's Imperials aren't bad either


----------



## SO143

That tower is very iconic, people know its in Kuala Lumpur>Malaysia>Asia.


----------



## RaySthlm

Petronas are the best twin towers, hands down.


----------



## Barian_Boy

I would say the old New York WTC, but now they're gone. So the competition is between Hong Kong IFC, Shanghai IFC and Petronas. I'll pick Hong Kong IFC


----------



## isaidso

Of the ones posted, the destroyed WTC in NYC is my favourite. Others I like: Petronas, those 541 m twins in Guangzhou, and those twins in Stockholm.


----------



## guy4versa4

it HKIFC tower 1 and 2 connected?does it count as twin tower?


----------



## kingsc

Deutsche Bank Twin Towers in Frankfurt Germany


----------



## Cauê

Petronas Towers are the best, for me!

*Ventura Corporate Towers - The Twin Towers of Rio:*



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/265/ventura8.jpg/

In Rio de Janeiro Downtown. The two towers are integrated.


----------



## lianli

CITIC Bank Pacific HQ
in Shanghai


gate von matteroffact auf Flickr


IMG_5483 von Michael Cowan auf Flickr


----------



## anak_mm

petronas is best in the world

vegas 

Veer Towers- Las Vegas by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr

my fav. in Manila Philippines are the RCBC twin towers
















by lemjaylucas @multiply.com

&

enterprise twin towers

Paseo de Roxas by martiniko, on Flickr

on fire by kitakitts, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa4

lianli said:


> CITIC Bank Pacific HQ
> in Shanghai
> 
> 
> IMG_5483 von Michael Cowan auf Flickr


this is wow:nuts:


----------



## mark1100

Deutsche Bank Towers




















after recladding...


----------



## alheaine

Pacific Plaza Towers in BGC Manila




















St. Francis Shangri-la Place Mandaluyong


----------



## pearloftheorientsea

st. francis shangri-la place is nice!!


----------



## MakiM

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

*UNITIC Towers*


Unitic Towers by blandm, on Flickr


----------



## lianli

*Grand Gateway*
in Shanghai


徐家匯 von SimonQ錫濛譙 auf Flickr


Grand gateway plaza on sunset von le niners auf Flickr


----------

